# Cold Sore/Mouth Herpes



## francotti@aol.com (Jun 6, 2013)

Good Day all

I would like to know if there is a specific code for cold sore or mouth herpes?

Thanks in Advance
Colin


----------



## reyesjr (Jun 6, 2013)

Section 1 Index on 2013 ICD-9 > herpes lip 054.9


----------



## francotti@aol.com (Jun 7, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot for your help really appreciate it.


----------

